# Was it something I said ?



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Several of us put a lot of time and thought into getting this forum on its feet ... It seems as of late that it has just died .. Did I do something wrong ? I have been away a little - due to honey doos ... But c'mon - someone fess up - Whats the deal ? Is it worth the time and effort ... Such a fun and interesting place when there is interest ...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

This is a great,young,budding catfish site with a wide variety of personalities that fish for different species of cats(and the occasional striper).We fish in a wide variety of water types(massive river systems,small lakes,huge impoundments,"stock tanks",and even creeks).We have a wide array of experience levels.Most of us have tangled with large fish,and that's why we continue in pursuit of that next big bite and the ensuing "tussle"...it's almost addicting(for me).It's like going to the Psychiatrist,...I get relief from getting out on the water at night and enjoying God's creations.If I don't have time to go fishing,I,generally,will make time.I love it that much.
This site has the all of the things it needs to be a great one...it's not what any body said...it's what nobody's talkin''bout...feeshing.I personally love this site and try to post reports,ask questions,give a few"attaboys",etc.,every time I'm around a computer.I go to fishing websites for a coupla reasons...to exchange info and for entertainment/commradery.Let's get our **** together,and do this thing like it can and should be done...Btw...nothing personal,guys...I love ya'll like a fat kid loves cake!!!


----------



## Kutter (May 21, 2004)

Aint nothin wrong that I am aware of. As for me, I rarely get time to post, however, every morning before work, I read the latest posts. Like this morning. I am not avoiding posting, just time constraints. Besides, with the little fishing I have had this year and the even less luck, I have little to say of value. Folks would much rather hear from those who actually "catch" fish. LOL


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I get tired of being the only person posting.... kind of gets to feeling like I'm talking to myself, and I do enough of that in the real world that I don't want to start second-guessing my sanity on this message board. Life has thrown me a couple of curves of late and I haven't had much time (nor boat) to get out and "go" fishing. I just discovered that my Taurus station wagon has a towing capacity of about one fruit fly (1100 pounds) and so now I'm in search of a truck/sport ute/car that can tow the boat when I get the new motor mounted. I'm heading to the doctor this morning to get the word on my back... so, I will either be getting the okay to go to the chiropractor, or orders to get more tests... need to get the back straightened out, no pun intended, so I can get to the long list of chores I need to get done before I can get back out and go fishing.... I sort of feel like all I do is whine lately... but there's really nothing to whine about, and I don't mean to whine, it's just that there have been a lot of barriers in my walk that are keeping me from doing fun stuff... so there isn't as much to talk about that's good.... sort of...

there you have it


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

How about a project ... Everyone take the time to go fishing this weekend ... Even if it is at a local pond ... Even if it doesn't involve catfish .. Take some pictures and post a report towards the beginning of the week .. Heck if you cant fish - Take a pictire of something and post a report about something ... 

I think Kutter needs his picture back up next to his name -- It gives the board so much flavor -- Need any help with that Kutter ?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Hawkeye -- Don't you know that it is OK to talk to yourself .... YUP -- It is true -- It is even OK to answer yourself ... But if you ever catch yourself saying "HUH???" - That is when you are in trouble ... hehe ...


----------



## Channelcat (May 22, 2004)

Nothing you have said or done, my time has been taken with work. Haven't been fishing due to the surgery and recovery time. Maybe by the end of this month I can get back in the boat and actually wet a hook again. Plus being a moderator on a very active board out on the west coast takes up a lot of time trying to keep things civil. And I guess my best excuse, is I have just grown tired of message boards. Not to say I don't enjoy them, it's just easier to read and not post. 
But......maybe when I get to fish again................


----------



## Channelcat (May 22, 2004)

Catfish said:


> How about a project ... Everyone take the time to go fishing this weekend ... Even if it is at a local pond ... Even if it doesn't involve catfish .. Take some pictures and post a report towards the beginning of the week .. Heck if you cant fish - Take a pictire of something and post a report about something ...
> 
> I think Kutter needs his picture back up next to his name -- It gives the board so much flavor -- Need any help with that Kutter ?


That's an idea, I'll take a picture of the rain TD Ivan is supposed to bring this weekend. That's as close to fishing I can do for now.

I did go see the world record blue cat at the Texas Fish Center last weekend. Man that is one big fish.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I just got in from the Doctor. He told me I have "degenerative bone disease" or something like that, in my back... that's doctor talk for I'm 46 years old and I've been abusing my back since I was old enough to walk... so it's all good news.. meaning there's no "new" damage to my back, and I can get it cracked by my chiro as soon as I want... It also means I can do whatever else I want, since it isn't going to get any better by laying around the house... I'm getting my car inspected today and I'm truck-hunting this afternoon to get something to pull the boat trailer, then it's out to the shed to mount the motor and work on the boat... right after I get back to putting shingles on the roof... life has been removed from the holding pattern, and I have permission to get on with the rest of my days here on Planet Earth.... so I hope to be posting an update on the cat-boat soon... and maybe even a fishing report by next weekend.....

TT


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

hi yall. for the last year i have just mainly gone to the TTMB board and post there, kinda keep up with everyone, then uaually have to get busy with daily stuff. this summer my dad and mom moved from up by lake fork, down to alvin, one house over from me. my dad is REALLY wanting to catch some yellow cats, and thats when i started coming to this forum. he is not registered yet, but im sure he will be soon, and will be hanging around here i am sure! we both appreciate all of your help and suggestions with the yellow cat thread we posted. 

as off last night i am in iowa, about 10 feet from the des moines river. LOL you sure dont want to sleep walk here! my husband lives here on the river and fishes for catfish. im not sure what kind he catches, but now i am a lot more interrested since i have been coming to this forum. i will be here 3 weeks, and im sure we will be doing some fishing, so ill try and post up some reports and pictures. i just got a digital camera for my birthday a couple of weeks ago. 

so anyway, good luck fishing this weekend, and i am looking foreword to reading some reports from you guys!

trudy


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

CAtfish:

I think the lull has something to do with approaching hunting season also.


----------



## Kutter (May 21, 2004)

Catfish, not this weekend. I am sure all you Twinkie lovers out there have heard about Interstate Brands (Hostess, Wonderbread and Dolly Madison) filing for bankruptcy. That is where I work. Well, at least for now. I do not know what the future holds. I have only 15 years there, too young to retire even if I did have the time in. Too old to start over somewhere else. Right now it's one day at a time and I was able to talk them into letting me work 12 hr's a day this weekend. That's why I said I can't make this weekend for fishing or picture taking, etc..
TXPalerider, you are also correct. Deer fever in the late summer/early fall, is every bit as tough as catfish fever in the late winter/early spring. Next weekend is our anual work weekend at the deer camp. Well, sometimes we work on the camp, sometimes it is just helping out on the farm of the owners. It's just like deer camp during deer season, except working during the day instead of hunting. I swear, if I ever gave up hunting, I'd still have to go to camp.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Kutter -- Take a picture of where you work <GRIN> Something -- anything


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I agree with Kutter, Nikonos and TXPalerider. With deer season at less than a week away, I have been investing more time and money with getting the lease ready than everything else. And believe me, my wife says EVERYTHING! BUT, I have every intention of going fishing Sunday. I MIGHT go tomorrow, if my son's birthday party doesn't go too long. But I have been looking at the posts at least a coupla times a day after work. It will pick up again very soon. After I put some fresh venison in the freezer, which, by the way I only have one front shoulder left frozen, I plan on putting some effort into putting catfish alongside it. Plus with the rain up in the mountains, I couldn't find a spot that the current wasn't too bad. But like Arnold said, "I'll be back!"


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Been Busy Man,,,,,,,,,,,if I Had As Many Rods In The Water As I Do Irons In The Fire,,,,,i Would've Had A Bite By Now. I'll Catch Up Soon,( With Fishing And Chattin') In The Mean Time,yall Take Care


----------



## Bob (May 21, 2004)

This usually is my busy time for flathead fishing but the hurricanes here have really put some downtime on my fishing. The rivers are up and every time I plan a trip another hurricane comes. We are waiting for hurricane Jeanne right now to make landfall and hopefully it won't do too much damage around here once it comes by.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Best to you Bob... I Hope Jeanne loses some strength before she makes landfall...

I Bought a "cherry picker" you know, one of those engine hoist things people use to pull motors with, and as soon as I get it put together (tomorrow) I'm going to start replacing the motor on my boat. Wish me luck 

To all of you in the hurricane battered south... our thoughts and prayers are with you. We know how it feels to get hammered... we don't know how it feels to get hammered repeatedly...


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't check this place very often. I remember a young man posted some photos of a whole boat load of yellows. This board erupted with finger wagers and putting him down for keeping the fish. I didn't know him nor did I know any of you that much. I decided to keep it that way after that. 

That is why I haven't posted oftern or with any regularity. I am not wanting to open a can of worms but, you asked, I answered.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Just a little clarification on the "boatload" of fish.... I SUGGESTED that he consider releasing some of the big fish, instead of keeping all of them, to which I was summarily called a "PETA person." If suggesting that someone release big fish instead of being a pig about keeping that many fish makes me a PETA person, then I guess that's what I am. I thought I was conservation minded... the impression (the pictures clearly indicated that the fish were half rotten when the picture was taken) I got was that his ego was much more important to him than the fish were.... If a different young man were to post a similar picture today, I would make the same suggestion all over again. I'm sorry your perception of the event was negative. I assure you that I didn't intend to make him feel badly about killing the fish, nor did my attitude toward him turn toward the negative until he started being an ***** about it. No one attacked him. We responded (perhaps inappropriately) when he became a jerk about it. I figure if you post a picture of a boatload of dead catfish on a message board that CLEARLY promotes catch and release fishing, then you're ASKING for trouble.... I think he was trolling for a reaction when he posted the picture, and then got his panties all in a wad when he got one.... 
Perhaps you have seen the CPR thread(s) on the board? and the pictures of catmen smiling as the release big fish? and the stickers that TxPalerider has gone out of his way to have made for us? Nobody "erupted" against him until he became a jerk... I was impressed with his catch, and mentioned it... it's too bad the board got erased as the evidence is gone....


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I think that one reason that so many people are taken the wrong way on this and so many other forums, is that the human emotion cannot be judged by just written words. Add that into the other factor of people on this board being so passionate about what they believe in, and sometimes someone WILL get their feelings hurt. I am certain that it wasn't intentional for that to happen, but it has and probably will again. But the board clearly promotes catch-photograph-RELEASE, and most of the prople strongly believe in that. I know how it feels, because that very practice has caused a rift in my own personal family. I have a problem whenever I take anyone else in my family fishing because chances are that we WILL catch a few fish over 10-15 pounds, and they practically refuse to release them. Conversely, I have been guilty of keeping more fish than anyone would believe practical, because I live on the outdoors 8 months out of the year, fish in the summer, and venison in the winter. BUT, I gauge the feelings of the fellow board members, and DON'T put photos of said catches on the forum, because that in itself violates some peoples beliefs, and held principles. I firmly believe that we are in a society today where EVERYONE has beliefs, and EVERYONE should respect the beliefs, principles, and values of EVERYONE else. So, if you don't believe 100% in CPR, please think about what is probably going to happen if you post pictures of large catches of obviously non-CPR'd fish.

Now that I am off this soapbox, would someone please burn it before it gets out of hand?

I fixin to go feeshin!


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I'm sorry I responded to Bozo's post and will stop now. 

I have to go work on the boat... time to start taking the 175 off to make room for the 115.....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bozo said:


> I don't check this place very often. I remember a young man posted some photos of a whole boat load of yellows. This board erupted with finger wagers and putting him down for keeping the fish. I didn't know him nor did I know any of you that much. I decided to keep it that way after that.
> 
> That is why I haven't posted oftern or with any regularity. I am not wanting to open a can of worms but, you asked, I answered.


Bozo:

I was personally involved in that thread. And I can say, to the best of my knowledge, nobody on this board attacked that boy until he became a *****. This board was started with the sole purpose of having a place to share catfish knowledge and promote CPR. And best I can tell, not in that order.

My experience has been, the the crowd around here is honest, fair, and generally not inflammatory. They approach these issues with education in mind. And, I've not seen anyone's views crammed down another's throat. I know you. I think you's like it here. Hang around.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

*Was it something I said?*

Catfish and all others.
I am a relatively new member on the board and have pretty much just lurked on the Catfish Lounge section of the board...I fish both freshwater for cats and saltwater for the so called big three..
I retired in January and am in the process of rigging out a Maxxon 12 foot inflatable boat/trailer with a Johnson 2hp outboard and a Minn Kota
saltwater 55 lb thrust trolling motor, lights, fish finder, etc...
I am also just about to start a ground up restoration of my 1982 Classic Jeep J-10 pickup and my 1975 Baja 16' ski boat so I have lots to keep me busy since I retired..
If I might suggest to all on this board, it would be most helpful if all would go back in and add their locations in their profiles...I think a lot of guys would perhaps like to hook up with other guys to fish with that live in the same part of the country but currently that is not completely possible looking at the profiles that I have found anyway.
I live in the Beasley, Texas area and I do not have a clue as to others on the board that might live in my area like in Richmond, Rosenberg, Wharton, etc..
I am on a couple other fishing and Jeep truck restoration boards and it seems that every few months a small and sometime not so small beef gets started..
Most of the time it simply comes down to difference of opinion between a couple or more of the posters over some issue..
The moderator on one of my larger Jeep list (about 1200) members world wide
will generally allow a short period of time for the squabble to die down and when he feels it has gone on long enought or is getting out of control he simply post "End this thread now" and that seems to work..Now if the fuss continues on he will place those involved on "Moderated Posting" for a period of time until they learn to behave and play nice..Seems to work very well over the three years I have been active on that board..Just a suggestion here that
might help keep the fishing waters calm and have all stay friendly and polite..
You certainly got a lot of responses with you post asking what was wrong with the lounge? Obviously there are many who would like to see this forum come back alive as would I. Thanks for making the board available to us.
Nice story to end on here?
On my farm tractor board which has about 1000 members world wide one of the members up in Indiana was going to have his family farm foreclosed on by the bank next Thursday and my idea of asking all on that forum to help this fellow out resulted over yesterday and today in enough contributions being made to save his farm..Definately was "off topic" for the tractor list but nevertheless related to the original purpose of the tractor board being formed..Kinda like this board being formed for catch and release..Result made his day as it did mine and I am sure all that were able to help his family out.
The company he worked for closed the plant 4 months and sent all of the parts manufacturing off shore which then led to his financial problems on his small farm..
All have a nice night...Sorry about the long post...
frank n texas


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to the board Frank n Texas....
Enjoy your retirement... and the catfish lounge!


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to all new posters...This is and will continue to be a great site.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Those are the types of reactions that I am talking about.

If he was within the law, so what if he kept the fish. If you don't like the law, work to have it changed.

What you are doing is comparable to some old codger driving 45mph in the fast lane on the freeway and then complaining that all of the other people need to slow down and drive at his speed.

There are those that like to limit out, just like people like to drive the maximum speed allowable and then there are those that enjoy catching and releasing like those that drive like when they get there they are there 5 minutes or 5 hours no big deal.

If this is a place to only discuss CPR fishing then the name needs to be changed to CATFISH Conservation forum. Just because you enjoy CPRing fish doesn't mean that you can talk down to others. You could of simply left it at, "Nice catch. I would of realeased some of those fish but, maybe I don't have as many mouths to feed."

You get you point across without a bunch of diatribe and slackjawed badmouthing from either side of the conversation.

[edit]
Wow, didn't see that there was a page three until after I made my post.

To the effect that the young guy was being a *****, maybe I missed that part and some of his rudeness was deleted or edited out before I saw the thread. From my recolection, the guy posted a picture of a bunch of yellas and then got his butt handed to him in all directions. I didn't know that this place was dedicated to only CPRing fish. If it is, then there really isn't much need in asking why more folks don't post here. CPR catfish is a very, very grassroots concept to most fisherman and that would lead to the low traffic if the "regular" type catman would stumble across this site and see a bunch of "nancyboy, sissies" talking about releasing a catfish. The concept just hasn't sunk in to many folks.

Do I CPR fish? Yup, probably not for the reasons that others do. I don't like the taste of a fish over about 5 pounds so, back they go. If you catch one in my boat and want to eat big ol' sow I won't demand that you release it.

Most people that I take fishing are new to the sport or don't have a boat and opportunity to fish often. I always plant the seed that the fish will taste like sheet but, if you want to keep it throw it in the box. Most of the time they listen to me and toss it back. The one that didn't, I made sure to keep the big one (about a 10# fish) seperate from the others. I asked them to cook some of the little fish when they cooked the big fish and tell me if they could tell a difference. When I saw them again, they told me that they didn't want to keep any more big fish.

Anyway, I am not trying to put ripples in the water. Just doing my weekly checking on fishing places before the weekend gets here.

Good fishing and cpr'ing.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

That guy had his head so far up his *** there's no way anyone could have handed it to him...
Anyway.... You are welcome to post here, as is anyone else. Not ALL of the catfish we (board participants) catch get thrown back into the water. I eat more catfish than any other species of fish. I started "not" keeping the big ones for the reasons you stated you don't keep them.... I do not like how they taste... plus, up here there were advisories against eating a lot of catfish, so I figured the big ones would carry the highest burden of toxins due to age... 
Nobody has EVER "jumped" on someone for keeping ANY amount of catfish, until they mad as *** of themselves for telling us we were phucked up for the mere suggestion that the big fish be turned loose... I recall that exchange vividly, and I specifically recall saying what a nice mess of fish he caught, and would he CONSIDER letting some of the bigger fish go after taking pictures of them to show his friends.... HIS stated reason for wanting to keep the "big ones." 

'Nuff said about the past. If someone comes in here tomorrow and posts another boatload of dead catfish, I'm going to make the same suggestion all over again. If the guy turns stupid like the last one, I can't say that I won't return in kind, but I'll try harder to not let someone else's stupidity make me angry and post ugliness again....


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

This forum was started with the purpose to promote and educatre CPR -- Nonone attacked him , we will however given the chance will try to educate .. Difference of opinion is welcome .. That is the only way we grow ... Name calling and bad mouthing is not acceptable ... I have ended and locked two threads and only had to ban one person .. I do not like doing that and I would hope that not to be my function here .. We took a pole and decided what we wanted to call this place and we voted on "The Catfish Lounge" ... Laws are getting passed and things are changing , because of places like this ... We only try to set the example and educate people to change ... This is why I changed ... I do belive everyone should respect peoples rights ..

Frank-N-Texas -- Welcome to the board ... That was a great suggestion .. I will go change my location now ... We would love to see some pictures of your project ....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bozo....What Hawkeye said.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Now what the heck was wrong with what I said ? .. ROFL ....


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Hey Bozo, just to let you know Im not a reg. in the catfish lounge but I am a reg. on this board. Nobody here will jump on you here for catching and keeping but if you turn into a major **** head over a little input and knowlage, well that person is gonna get reamed. I can tell you that the people here are good peole and will have your back any day as long as education is seen and doesnt have a blind eye turned to it. But thats just the way I precive things to be, with others that see it that way too (but some dont). Dont let this get you all ticked off. We all enjoy th e same intrest here........later,Dave


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Blue Water Ho said:


> Hey Bozo, Nobody here will jump on you here for catching and keeping....later,Dave


I know I snipped your words up pretty good, but I wanted to thank you for speaking up... I just looked at the pictures of a fine mess of catfish caught on Conroe, and couldn't be more pleased for the folks that will be enjoying that catfish fry. I was also VERY pleased to see the picture of the nearly 35 pound catfish being released, alive, to fight another day.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Sure nuff brother just wanted to put it in perspectve for Bozo (well my prespective). Just dont like newbies Fking with my buds that dont know the unwriten rules here on the TTMB................later,Dave


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Understood... I wasn't angry about what was said. I wanted to try to put a little of perspective (mine LOL) on what I tried to say to that guy with the boatload of dead catfish. I believe the guy KNEW exactly what he was doing (here) when he posted those pictures. He was trolling and he caught us looking... we took the bait. I know it is easy to fail to get one's point across with the written word, because I've been on the misunderstanding end of a not-so-well-written email or two in my day, and because it is so easy to "read" into text, I will generally ask for a clarification of the individual's position before allowing my blood pressure to rise... that's why I "suggested" that young man *might* consider letting a few of the biggest fish go after snapping a picture or two for "proof" he caught them, if in fact that was the only real reason he kept the biggest of the flatheads.... when the guy flew off the handle at the suggestion that he CPR some of the big cats as "seed" if you will, that's when I replied more in kind with his attitude. He's the only (if I recall correctly) person to have ever been banned from posting on this message board. He was NOT banned for catching and keeping big fish... his poor attitude and complete lack of humility and respect for folks who have been posting here since the inception of the board is what got him booted... he acquired another user name and began posting back-handed swipes at us after being blocked for a couple of weeks... Catfish knew it was him, but he let it go because there was really no point in letting the garbage fester and carry on and on. As far as I was concerned, the guy could have stayed around if he had just toned it down a bit.... maybe admitting that he was a bit over the top in his response to our initial exchange... I don't know. We do tend to be a little zealous when releasing big fish is the topic... perhaps we can soften our delivery a bit, but for the most part, I believe we make an attempt to welcome new folks and to do whatever we can to make folks feel at home.

I've been away for a day or two, and getting caught up with the message board and my email has been something that I haven't looked forward to all that much. When they're cutting open the belly of one of your kids, it kind of puts the internet into renewed perspective of the realistic kind... this is just a bunch of words on a computer screen folks... Keep all the catfish you want to eat. I don't care. Throw 'em up on the bank and leave 'em for the '***** if that makes you happy... just don't post a bunch of pictures of rotting trophy catfish on an internet message board where a bunch of guys who are trying to conserve the resource congregate, and expect we're not going to say something about the waste.... Thanks again, Dave. There's an open door here, and from what I've seen, anyone who is willing to act decent is welcome..... that's about all I've got to say about that.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Good post,Ho....Hawkeye....We got catfish stew,catfish samich,catfish kabob,grilled catfish,baked catfish,fried catfish,broiled catfish......but,the only place whoppers get eaten 'round here is Burger King!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Burger king... LOL NightTrain


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

:biggrin: Goodun NightTrain


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Thank you...Thank you.I'll be here all week.Be sure to tip your bartenders and waitresses,here at the 'Catfish Lounge".:cheers:


----------



## Kutter (May 21, 2004)

Hawkeye said:


> anyone who is willing to act decent is welcome....


 Oh, well, guess that means my days are numbered here. I am trying my best to do my part, though. For instance, nobody has ever, or will ever, catch me with a boatload of giant catfish. Aint got nothing to do with CPR, just don't see me having that kinda luck, to have a problem like that. LOL


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

I call BS on that one,Kutter...any feller what done went and got his name(Kutter's Katter)wrote down da side a his boat,has got to have done caught one or two...


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I take issue with the "Old Fool" moniker under his name too... you are no fool my friend... and you will always be welcome here as long as you want to be....


----------



## Kutter (May 21, 2004)

Nighttrain and Hawkeye, I hate to dissagree with ya, but your both wrong. Lately, I show no sign of validating either of your oppinions of me. As I have mentioned before, my departed Father-in-law used to say, "That Tom sure can _*talk*_ catfish" He knew me well. Well enough to know that talk is cheap and catchin is proof. Catchin has eluded me for some time. My game is too learn something from everyone. On occasion, I have been able to give advice, but learning is what I am addicted to. On this board, it's catfish. I am yet to meet the person who I could not learn at least one thing from. Most would know more than I could absorb. 
The boat, Kutter's Katter" was a personal quest to design the perfect big river catboat. It's one of a kind, thus I was vane enough to put my name on it. (By the way, it has been duplicated to my knowledge, at least 4 times by other catmen.)
Hawkeye, the Old Fool moniker fits much better than even I would choose to admit.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Well,talkin' catfish is what we do here,bro.And I,personally, liked the rig and it's name.In fact I did a little personalization on my boat,Saturday...lettering her name,"Seldom Scene"along the inside hull above the rodbox.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Well... this Tom can TALK catfish too... I certainly would agree that we can all learn something from everyone we talk fishing with, if we're willing to listen. That NightTrain can sure CATCH catfish... he's one heck of a net-man too... I hope you (Tom-Kutter) will spend a lot more time with us, even if you aren't catching the biggest or the mostest catfish on the river. My guess is that you've had a run of bad luck. Endeavor to perservere (I got that from a Clint Eastwood movie) and you will be successful... I guarantee it.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Hawk,
Thanks for the kind words...I have truly been blessed this year.Last year was one of the poorest years of fishing I have experienced in some time.Some people blamed the change in the fishes habits and feeding patterns on the big Hurricane(Isabelle),but I know better.I was having a tough go of it early in the year(pre-hurricane)and instead of keeping at it,changing locations,bait,tactics,etc.,I became disheartened and soon was not fishin' very often.And everybody knows "ya can't catch feesh sittin' on your ***** talkin' 'bout 'em"!It's kinda like in NASCAR or other sports...success breeds success.You ever notice that a certain driver wins a race and all of sudden the team is pumped and things start happenin' for 'em?I go out there at night,thinkin' that this lake _is mine after dark_ and _expecting_ to snag hawgs!Two totally different mindsets...two totally different results!I'll now get off of my "Tony Robbins"(or whatever his name is)soapbox....but,Kutter,get yo head up,buddy....you sound,in your post,the way I felt last year.Get on out there and dance with the big boned girls!!!!:dance:


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Hey, Kutter, Don't get the no-big-fish-blues. We all go thru that phase sometime in our fishin careers. Me, I am almost out of mine right now (for this year). Just keep castin.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Hey Ya'll....I was just readin' back through this thread and noticed somethin'....did dat Bozo dude call us a 'BUNCH OF NANCY-BOY SISSIES"? Don't mean much to me,comin' from somebody that prolly never caught a cat bigger than his pecker....but,why am I a sissy for releasing monster cats?Sounds to me like those that think that way are the ones that have issues with their own masculinity.Do the Bluewater boys get called out for tag and release on billfish?Or were the Bassmaster tour pioneers disrespected for the inovative idea of catch and release?Don't think so.Soooo.....visitors to this site should try to keep an open mind to the fact that most of us here have caught(and killed)big fish over the years.We just have lost the "need" to ride 'em all over creation in the back of a pickup,showin' anybody that will look at it.I still love to eat catfish...The water is teaming with perfect fillet sized fish.In fact,they bother the snot out of us most nights,while chasing those monsters.Just keep an open mind to the idea,good people,that Bluecats and Flatheads ARE the Alpha Predator in the foodchain on ANY freshwater lake or river.They are not some "trashfish"that,coincidentally,are edible.If you have ever caught a truly large specimen,then,you don't have to be explained to about it's awesome strength and "gamefish"qualities.It takes those fish a long time to get that big...just,as Hawk stated,_consider_ why it's cool not to kill 'em. 
BTW....Hawk,I think you misquoted the dude with the 400lbs.of dead flatties(caught I believe on limb-lines).....You quoted him as callin' "them Virginia guys""PETA members"......I think the ****head called us "PETA beaters"(if memory serves me)   Ya'll take care,now.:cheers:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I was trying to be slightly more diplomatic than that... Yes, I recall the insults hurled as a result of my "suggestion" that he "consider" releasing the larger fish, after taking pictures... 

I would like this thread to die and settle somewhere near the bottom of the board... We can't change the past, but we can leave it behind. As far as I'm concerned, and I have to mention that Catfish is the moderator so statements of this kind carry a lot more weight coming from him, ANYONE who conducts themself in a manner consistant with the "tone" of the board is welcome here.... Even people with views on fishing that aren't in line with our views on CPR are welcome, so long as they don't start that flame-throwing garbage again. Posting pictures of dead trophy class fish will more than likely bring comments regarding the waste of the fish in question... much as the two recent state records in Virginia and North Carolina did... But, I do not expect we'll set out to make someone feel bad for killing a fish or two.... having said that, people might want to consider having a look at the typical content of a message thread or two before setting up camp here, to ensure they get the feel for the place before posting those kinds of pictures... unless of course the intent is to inflame the board by posting those pictures in the first place.... I can't think of anything else I could add to make this thread more valuable to the Catfish Lounge, so I will end with a hearty "Have a nice Day".......


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Amen.


----------

